# What is it with the Siglo VI?



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

This cigar confuses me. Why so many differences on opinion on these? Seems that either you get a great box or a boring box. I have some from 04 that are awesome but started out quite boring. Some people never get a good one. Is it just age that makes the difference or what? I'm scared to buy any newer production fearing that they will be a let down even in 2-3 years. Does anyone have an opinion on this.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Subscribed . . . on my wish list. Someone give this guy an answer.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep, where are the ISOM experts on this one?


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I am no ISOM expert, but I bought two boxes of 10 from two different vendors and they are great. Both are from 06.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> I am no ISOM expert, but I bought two boxes of 10 from two different vendors and they are great. Both are from 06.


Can you elaborate on great. My box from 04 has rich cocoa, nutty, creamy flavors.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Sandman said:


> Can you elaborate on great. My box from 04 has rich cocoa, nutty, creamy flavors.


I tasted the same flavors you mentioned, cocoa, nutty, and creamy. I am saving them for special occasions. They're really good.

I also have the Siglo III and they're from 05. They have the same flavors, but not as intense and they're a bit underfilled. I definitely like the young Siglo VI better.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

those things are too rich for my blood
I've never had one


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Honestly, I have sampled from at least 8 boxes of these.
I recognize and respect tastes vary.
That said, darn if I can figure out how anyone can think these are not stellar cigars.
Darn if I can find a bad one out of the ones I have had.
Also, I might add, I have shared mine with many bottles on CS.
Have never had anyone tell me anything different than what I think of them.
STELLAR!!!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

That's it. This place is going to be the death of me.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Honestly, I have sampled from at least 8 boxes of these.
> I recognize and respect tastes vary.
> That said, darn if I can figure out how anyone can think these are not stellar cigars.
> Darn if I can find a bad one out of the ones I have had.
> ...


:tpd:

I have smoked from two original boxes of 2003 and they are spot on. The 2004s I have smoked are great as well. I love these cigars. Nothing like the big boys.

I like'em. They are one of my favorite big ring cigar. Something about Cohibas, I don't know if its the grassy flavor or the vanilla bean flavor I like so much.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Honestly, I have sampled from at least 8 boxes of these.
> I recognize and respect tastes vary.
> That said, darn if I can figure out how anyone can think these are not stellar cigars.
> Darn if I can find a bad one out of the ones I have had.
> ...


BF: You sir are a pimp! :ss, a purveyor of good sticks. But if yer givin em away, I can't see how yer gonna get rich  FWIW, I believe every word you are saying.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Sandman said:


> This cigar confuses me. Why so many differences on opinion on these? Seems that they are either great or boring. I have some from 04 that are awesome but started out quite boring. Some people never get a good one. Is it just age that makes the difference or what? I'm scared to buy any newer production fearing that they will be a let down even in 2-3 years. Does anyone have an opinion on this.


I'm sorry you have had bad luck with these. I on the other hand have never had a bad one, and look forward to getting a box in the future.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I have two original boxes from 2003 and they are spot on. The 2004s I have smoked are great as well. I love these cigars. Nothing like the big boys.
> 
> I like'em. They are one of my favorite big ring cigar.Something about Cohibas, I don't know if its the grassy flavor or the vanilla bean flavor I like so much.


Couple of boxes from 2003?!?! they are not from GKI, is it?
if it is, you sneaked inside my humi.

I have to agree with Carlos (blueface) Matt, aside from my carelessness maintaining my humidor RH, nothing but a great cigar.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> I'm sorry you have had bad luck with these. I on the other hand have never had a bad one, and look forward to getting a box in the future.


Hey Mikey,
Wonder where you got them?:r


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I am thinking about trying the CoRo in the near future. Are they as good as the Siglo VI? Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

avo_addict said:


> I am thinking about trying the CoRo in the near future. Are they as good as the Siglo VI? Sorry for the off-topic.


Short version:
No f...ng way.
Not even close.
There is a very clear reason why the cost nearly double as much.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

avo_addict said:


> I am thinking about buying the CoRo in the near future. Are they as good as the Siglo VI? Sorry for the off-topic.


For me, Siglo VI is a modified CoRo. 
I like them both, but whenever I got time, 
I'll smoke a good Siglo VI. imho


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Hey Mikey,
> Wonder where you got them?:r


Thanks again brother, I always get the good chit from you.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Thanks again brother, I always get the good chit from you.


Yeah, and you pay me back with chitty 1926 #1's.
You should be ashamed of yourself.:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Yeah, and you pay me back with chitty 1926 #1's.
> You should be ashamed of yourself.:r


You are right. Well let's see your BIRTHDAY IS APRIL 24. Did you like those EXTRA Fonsecas that I passed out at our last herf.:al I think I gave everybody there three of them. :al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> You are right. Well let's see your BIRTHDAY IS APRIL 24.


I have no idea what you are talking about.
Heck if I can remember my birthday.
When I was born, I was too young to remember.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, i'm almost done with one of my 04's and this thing is tasty. Very heavy on the coffee and cream with an ever present grassiness. Some of the most distinct coffee flavor I have tasted in a cigar to date.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I have some from 04 that are awesome but started out quite boring.


I think you said it all right there bro. However, my fav's are still the III's and the IV's. Time, Time, and more Time. My '04 VI's are pretty damn good right now too!


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

I smoked my first VI several weeks ago and was blown away with the stick! It was my second ISOM (First was a Monte). Even the friends I was with that night commented on the smoke and aroma (in a good way). 

I thought the II and V would be just as exciting and awesome, but they fell short on flavor and burn. I still have 2 more VI sleeping. I need a special occasion here soon, so I can compare.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Throb said:


> I smoked my first VI several weeks ago and was blown away with the stick! It was my second ISOM (First was a Monte). Even the friends I was with that night commented on the smoke and aroma (in a good way).
> 
> I thought the II and V would be just as exciting and awesome, but they fell short on flavor and burn. I still have 2 more VI sleeping. I need a special occasion here soon, so I can compare.


Gosh when you start out smoking a sig VI, you've got a VERY expensive slope in front of you.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

*Review*

Out on my porch this morning with a cup of fresh brewed Cuban Turquino...havnt had many Cohiba's and huge anticipation for this baby after about 5 weeks of aclimation it had a beautiful oily sheen and I dont know but theres something about firing up a Cohiba...awesome looking classy band,heavy feel to it's healthy girth almost 7x52....had a nice smell running my nose down its lenght.....fired it up and words that come to mind are strenght (maybe should have eaten something first), citrus, leather, toasty, long finish, complex....just a fine classy cigar...this baby got me light headed...takes a hell of a cigar to hit me this way...I can handle the best of them.....much stonger than a caz....i'll give it 5 smoke rings...will be a killer in 6 months to a year and an aniolator in 5...if your on the fence about them...jump on them....needed a few touch ups and had to cut about a half inch off the foot that had a slight plug

stick


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Smoked a few of these and sometimes, the Cohiba taste can overwhelm you. However, I'm not a big fan of big ring gauges so I stick to the Corona Especiales, Lanceros, Siglo II,III and V.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the input here. It seems that there's a lot of good experiences with them, and with recent production.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Smoked a few of these and sometimes, the Cohiba taste can overwhelm you. However, I'm not a big fan of big ring gauges so I stick to the Corona Especiales, Lanceros, Siglo II,III and V.


*Wonder how's the Siglo II first release taste like Larry? 
smells good, looks good kind of dark and oily...*


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I think I have 18 left from an original release box, and 3-3 packs left in tubos. I have had no real pull on my strings to get another box, but I would be lying if I said it was not the finest CC I have smoked. I need to clarify, it's the best cigar I've smoked that was produced after the Mid 90s. That's why they are just my special go to cigars. If you feel like you are the only one to find them so-so, I can tell you that they always start slow and should not really be smoked without a year of age in your hands, maybe 2 years of actual box age. Before that they have not really developed enough real Cohibaness. They might be good, but they will get better, and do you want to pay 20 bucks for a good cigar when you could have a great 20 dollar smoke?


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I have never had bad luck with any cohiba, I have had some in their "sick" period but even then they were better than half the sticks out there. I have always gone the extra mile to ensure I got the real deal too, so many fakes out there. Not much better than a well aged Cohiba.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

With all the talk about the Siglo VI, I figured why not light one up. I am in the process of smoking one right now. I don't know the date code ( ask Blueface). This one is un freakin believable. Right off the bat I taste caramel and a little leathery. The burn is perfect.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

I have never had a good one. They all have been bland, boring and disappointing. Definately not worth the price point.

For a similar cost, the esplendido is a much more superior cigar. But the Lancero and CE are the best that Cohiba has to offer and are signifigantly cheaper. As for the Siglo 6 being a larger version of a CORO, I cannot disagree more. The siglo blends are very different than the classica blends to my palate and the extra girth and length change the character so much as to make them uncomparable IMO.

The Siglo 6 have been a let down for many, myself included.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

tandblov said:


> I have never had a good one. They all have been bland, boring and disappointing. Definately not worth the price point.
> 
> For a similar cost, the esplendido is a much more superior cigar. But the Lancero and CE are the best that Cohiba has to offer and are signifigantly cheaper. As for the Siglo 6 being a larger version of a CORO, I cannot disagree more. The siglo blends are very different than the classica blends to my palate and the extra girth and length change the character so much as to make them uncomparable IMO.
> 
> The Siglo 6 have been a let down for many, myself included.


This is what I was getting at in my original post. I believe some took it as I have never had a good one. I have had some very nice ones, but I have heard of so many people with your same reaction tandblov. I was starting to feel alone about this.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

tandblov said:


> I have never had a good one. They all have been bland, boring and disappointing. Definately not worth the price point.
> 
> For a similar cost, the esplendido is a much more superior cigar. But the Lancero and CE are the best that Cohiba has to offer and are signifigantly cheaper. As for the Siglo 6 being a larger version of a CORO, I cannot disagree more. The siglo blends are very different than the classica blends to my palate and the extra girth and length change the character so much as to make them uncomparable IMO.
> 
> The Siglo 6 have been a let down for many, myself included.


I've had some that are not great. Overall they're the best cigar on the market, hands down.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I like them.:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Siglo VI is awesome. I really don't understand how you get a bad one; I've smoked over 50 of them 04-06 and every one has been stellar.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Every bad review of these I have read has been either from people who think they might have fakes or smoked one too early. IMO, this is not even a remote candidate for off the truck smoking, and a week is not enough, 6 months is not enough. This cigar does not approach being properly married until a minimum of 18 months have passed. Probably more. I smoked one at 6 months from aquisition and buried the rest for 12 more months. Every one from that date has been absolutely perfect. Sorry about your experiences.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Every bad review of these I have read has been either from people who think they might have fakes or smoked one too early.


With all respect, I have to disagree. This is not always the case.  I do agree however that Cohiba is a marca that requires a few years to develop to more subtle flavors that make them so wonderfull.

I have experienced an occasional "bad box" from various marca. However, with the Siglo VI, like my experience with the Mag 46, it hasn't seemed to matter what box they have been from (all I have had have at least 2 years on them and from impecable non-grey market sources). This cigar just don't grab me like it does to others. My hope is that when these get 10 years on them they will have developed.

Not everyone has the same palate. Taste is incredibly subjective.

Of course, the old rule applies; smoke what you like!


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

I have had a box from 2004 (I think it was 2004) in 2006 and they were mostly very good. I currently have a box from 2005 and I still haven't touched it.

cohibaguy


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

tandblov said:


> With all respect, I have to disagree. This is not always the case.  I do agree however that Cohiba is a marca that requires a few years to develop to more subtle flavors that make them so wonderfull.
> 
> I have experienced an occasional "bad box" from various marca. However, with the Siglo VI, like my experience with the Mag 46, it hasn't seemed to matter what box they have been from (all I have had have at least 2 years on them and from impecable non-grey market sources). This cigar just don't grab me like it does to others. My hope is that when these get 10 years on them they will have developed.
> 
> ...


I don't think the sublety is what I liked most about the aged VIs I've had. It was the power and taste. One of the most powerful, yet complex and well behaved cigars I've ever had.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I should be enjoying an 06 Sig VI right now, but I have a feeling there are some very happy customs agents out there smoking them instead.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I should be enjoying an 06 Sig VI right now, but I have a feeling there are some very happy customs agents out there smoking them instead.


ouch.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

These and the Sublime seem to be the only COhibas i enjoy that never let me down. I have major inconsistancy problems with the Lancero, Robusto and Siglo II & III's...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I find that Cohibas, to me, are a matter of personal taste.

The bigger RG sticks are a different universe from the smaller RG sticks (Lancero, Panatela, Sig 1, Corona Especiales) sticks which I like more.

I still have a few Sig VI's from an original release 2003 box. Still a good cigar, but like I mentioned, I like the smaller RG more.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The 2003 initial release were awsome. I smoked mine a long time ago. I have a couple that my bud Bman gifted me last time I saw him that I'm still holding. I have tried a few young ones and they all sucked. Here is my opinion for what it's worth. The Siglo 6 has a great blend, but like most Cohibas it is a cigar that is intended to be aged. 4 or 5 years minimum. I say this from experiencing the huge changes these cigars go through, and from the SLB varnished boxes they come in. Cigars put in these type of boxes are meant to age. Other cigars like the Sir Winston and ERDM Tainos are packed this way also and for a reason. 04's are just getting to bare min smoking age. 05's are probably sick. 06's may be decent a while before they go sick, but they really need 5 years to shine. Whether the CoRo is better than the Sig 6 is a matter of opinion and preference. Right now I would say CoRo is better, but thats not apples to apples because I smoke CoRo's with 10 years age or more. Who knows how the Sig 6 will taste in 10 years?


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just had another of my SigVI box from JUL05 last night. I am starting to beleive in this "intended for long term storage theory" as last nights was much better than the one I smoked 3 months ago and MUCH better than the one I have 8 months ago. Now, I still sense that these are not as good as possible, and hope I can hold out for a couple years to see what these are like with 4-5years (I have no hope in the 10 year aging). After each series of aging, these appear to become smoother and more refined and complex in flavor, with less heat or sharp aftertase.

Overall, these are the most intriquing cigar - you just know they are great, but can't help feel a little disappointed. It's like they are teasing you.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> I still have a few Sig VI's from an original release 2003 box. Still a good cigar, but like I mentioned, I like the smaller RG more.


Ditto for me...about 14, I think. And like you, I think the reason I have not bought any more is that I have enough to satisfy what I need out of Cohiba, and in fact, all habanos. I just like thinner cigars, I guess. I LOVE the CS6, but I am sure I have enough for posterity. I would replace my stock with tubos if I found myself getting low and wanted more. Hell, I keep Cohibas almost the way most people use guest towels. I sure as hell don't smoke em. OK, that's kind of a lie. Certainly a rare treat when I light one up.


----------

